# Re try picture load?



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is another attempt to load pitures for shutter speed advise? Thanks ....PS I was using Nikon D 200 with a Nikon 55-85 kit lens.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Try switching your camera to aperture mode, open it up as wide as your lens allows, or keep it around f8 during daylight conditions. Not terribly familiar with Nikon so not sure what the dial position should be, but in aperture priority, you select the setting and the camera will figure out the shutter speed, the smaller your number, the faster your shutter speed will be. Let your camera do some work, they're generally pretty smart.


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Thank you kindly*

Thank you for your time, I'll try your tips and will post results if successful thanks again...


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Shaky,

They WERE taken in Aperture priority mode, with the lens wide open at f/5.6. He was using ISO 200, which yielded a shutter speed of 1/160.

Rod,

Bump your ISO up. ISO 400 would have given you a shutter speed of 1/320, ISO 800 would have given you a shutter speed of 1/640, ISO 1600 would have given you a shutter speed of 1/1280.

Dick


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Awwwee!!*

I get it ! Thank you for the scoop on the ISO break down. And also for the research on the details on the pics properties!!!Awesome!:brew2:


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

I didn't do much "research" Rod. All I did was right-click on one of your pictures and look at the EXIF info that is embedded in it, using a free program called Opanda IExif.

Here's what the EXIF info looks like, from the last photo you posted:

[Image]
Make = NIKON CORPORATION
Model = NIKON D200
Orientation = top/left
X Resolution = 300
Y Resolution = 300
Resolution Unit = inch
Software = Ver.2.00 
Date Time = 2013-05-18 09:41:51
White Point = [313/1000, 329/1000]
Primary Chromaticities = [64/100, 33/100, 21/100, 71/100, 15/100, 6/100]
YCbCr Coefficients = 299/1000, 587/1000, 114/1000
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
Exif IFD Pointer = Offset: 2418
GPS Info IFD Pointer = Offset: 29834
EA1C = 1C, EA, 00, 00, 00, 08, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00
[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/160"
F Number = F5.6
Exposure Program = Aperture priority
ISO Speed Ratings = 200
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2013-02-17 08:47:11
Date Time Digitized = 2013-02-17 08:47:11
Components Configuration = YCbcr
Compressed Bits Per Pixel = 4
Exposure Bias Value = Â±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F4.14
Metering Mode = CenterWeightedAverage
Light Source = unknown
Flash = Off
Focal Length = 66mm
Maker Note = 24562 Byte
User Comment = 
Subsec Time = 0.49"
Subsec Time Original = 
Subsec Time Digitized = 
Flashpix Version = Version 1.0
Color Space = Uncalibrated
Exif Image Width = 3872
Exif Image Height = 2592
Interoperability IFD Pointer = Offset: 29742
Sensing Method = One-chip color area sensor
File Source = DSC
Scene Type = A directly photographed image
CFA Pattern = [G,R],
[B,G]
Custom Rendered = Normal process
Exposure Mode = Auto exposure
White Balance = Auto white balance
Digital Zoom Ratio = 1x
Focal Length In 35mm Film = 99mm
Scene Capture Type = Normal
Gain Control = None
Contrast = Normal
Saturation = Normal
Sharpness = Normal
Subject Distance Range = unknown
Gamma = 2.2
EA1C = 1C, EA, 00, 00, 00, 08, 00, 00, 01, 00, 00, 00, 5E, 74, 00, 00, 21, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00
EA1D = 0
[Interoperability]
Interoperability Index = R03
Interoperability Version = Version 1.0
[Thumbnail Info]
Compression = JPEG Compressed (Thumbnail)
X Resolution = 300
Y Resolution = 300
Resolution Unit = inch
JPEG Interchange Format = Offset: 29960
JPEG Interchange Format Length = Length: 10501
YCbCr Positioning = co-sited
[Thumbnail]
Thumbnail = 256 x 171
[MakerNote (Nikon)]
Makernote Version = 0210
ISO Speed Used = 200
Colour Mode = COLOR
Quality = FINE 
White Balance = AUTO 
Sharpening = AUTO 
Focus Mode = AF-C 
Flash Setting = NORMAL 
Auto Flash Mode = 
White Balance Bias Value = 0
White Balance Red, Blue Coefficients = 415/256, 378/256, 256/256, 256/256
000D = 00, 01, 06, 00
Exposure Diff = 00, 01, 0C, 00
ThumbOffset = 2366
Flash Compensation = 00, 01, 06, 00
ISO Speed Requested = 200
Photo corner coordinates = 0, 0, 3872, 2592
0017 = 00, 01, 06, 00
Flash Bracket Compensation Applied = 00, 01, 06, 00
AE Bracket Compensation Applied = 0EV
001B = 0, 3904, 2616, 3904, 2616, 0, 0
001C = 00, 01, 06
001D = 
001E = 2
0020 = 1
Tone Compensation (Contrast) = AUTO 
Lens Type = 0
Lens Min/Max Focal Length, Max Aperture = 280/10, 850/10, 35/10, 45/10
Flash Used = Flash Not Used
Auto Focus Area = 01, 00, 00, 01
Bracketing & Shooting Mode = 1
008A = 2
008B = 40, 01, 0C, 00
Colour Mode = MODE1 
Lighting Type = NATURAL 
0091 = 30, 32, 30, 37, 44, 79, 5D, 98, 20, 5C, 08, DB, 7B, 0E, 62, 81, BD, 16, 8C, 1F, CF, 9C, 86, 8D, B1, F2, 50, CB, 63, 18, EA, D9, E5, 0E, 54, B7, 37, D4, 8E, 65, 59, 6A, 98, E3, 4B, D0, 72, 31, 0D, 06, 1C, 4F, 9F, 0C, 96, 3D, 01, E2, E0, FB, 33, 88, FA, 89, 35, FE, E4, E7, 07, 44, 9E, 15, A9, 5A, 28, 13, 99, 6D, 9C, A9, 5D, F6, ED, 7F, 6E, EC, E8, 0F, 45, D2, 38, 07, 1D, F8, 0A, 1E, 1B, EE, 74, 17, D7, F5, AE, C4, D5, 4A, B8, 43, EB, B0, 92, 91, AD, EB, 66, A5, 3F, EC, B6, 9D, BF, C0, E0, 9F, DA, 35, EA, D5, D4, EB, 04, 4D, 82, 9B, 9B, 75, 49, 85, 3A, 73, B1, 0A, A2, 4B, D8, D6, CC, DF, 0F, 4D, D7, 7C, C4, B2, A8, 8B, 9B, 18, EC, 59, E0, CE, 9E, 5C, 77, 9E, E5, 25, 93, 35, D8, A9, 9F, 98, 80, F9, 7F, 62, 8D, 9C, 11, 72, 24, 43, B3, 1C, 8B, 05, 02, 5C, 3A, 44, 74, 7E, 24, A7, 47, 04, DE, D5, EB, 1A, 6D, D9, 50, 01, 86, E9, DD, B6, EC, 3F, AF, 2E, A6, B6, A3, 98, B0, DF, 4E, E2, 4D, B9, F9, CC, 98, E3, 14, 46, EE, 85, 39, 0A, F8, 03, 2B, 70, D2, 51, ED, A6, 5E, 6F, 2A, 2B, 76, 5D, E1, 82, 40, 2A, 73, 28, 5A, 90, 85, 9E, 4D, 0E, EE, E4, FE, 3D, 89, FA, 88, 33, FB, E0, E0, 01, 3D, 96, 0C, 9F, 4F, 0C, 06, 0D, 31, 72, D0, 4A, E3, 98, 6B, 72, 65, 8B, D4, 19, B7, 5F, 0E, 70, D9, EA, 18, 63, CB, 50, F2, B0, 8D, 86, 97, CF, 1F, 8C, 16, BD, 95, 62, 60, BB, B3, 08, 7A, 09, B5, 74, 64, 67, 87, C4, 1E, 95, 29, DA, BC, 93, 9B, DF, 02, 61, DD, 76, 2C, FF, EB, FC, 26, 6D, D1, 52, F0, AB, 83, 78, 8E, B9, 05, 96, F4, 97, 57, 34, 2E, 45, 79, CA, 38, C3, 6B, 30, 12, 67, 2D, 66, BC, 2F, BF, 35, 36, 1D, 21, 24, 81, 78, CE, 4B, 37, C0, 55, 36, 84, A9, 27, 71, 3E, 26, C9, 3A, C8, 72, 3B, B6, 23, EB, 7D, 54, 4C, 5F, 8F, DC, 46, E1, 71, 30, 10, 0B, 23, 5A, AA, B0, A4, 41, 10, F2, 81, 48, 1B, C2, 25, 82, 58, 23, 0B, 10, 16, 71, 8D, 46, D8, 93, 25, 4D, 56, 93, A8, 7C, FE, 65, F3, C8, BA, C9, BF, 74, EE, 6D, E8, DB, 30, 7A, 61, 96, E4, 5F, DB, 84, 46, 25, 1D, 36, 6C, BF, 2D, 3B, 66, 37, 11, 0A, 30, 73, C1, 3B, C9, 7A, DA, B1, AB, C8, 97, F4, 6E, 05, B9, 8A, 78, 83, AB, F0, 52, D1, 6D, 26, FC, EF, E7, 9F, 23, 97, 79, B1, 95, D1, 8B, 1B, 8F, 63, 8D, AD, 91, CD, AF, 3B, 21, EA, 11, C9, 5D, 3C, 7B, 60, 68, BF, B3, 3F, 81, 6E, DF, D1, 90, AA, AE, F2, 44, AD, 63, 18, EF, 03, E2, 2F, 5C, 93, 3F, AC, 89, DB, 51, 6E, 91, 96, 42, 89, 74, 41, 08, BC, 18, A9, 9B, 2D, 95, 9B, 05, DA, E4, 37, 36, 3B, FF, E1, 31, 50, E7, 5C, 02, BD, 9A, 93, AC, DA, 2C, CD, 19, 7D, 80, AC, 5E, BB, AF, 75, 6F, 7C, A0, A7, 55, 33, 75, 25, 00, 12, 0B, 88, 87, E9, 76, 12, D7, B4, 51, 9A, F9, 4A, 48, B3, 1B, 40, 62, E1, 5D, 16, CC, 5F, 3F, EC, 69, 4F, A1, C2, DF, 8E, D3, 68, FA, 93, D5, DE, E4, 3D, A7, 24, 5E, A1, 49, 3B, 79, 73, BB, 20, A9, 81, FD, D6, C8, 31, 0F, 5C, C6, 4D, F1, B2, 90, 8B, A3, D8, 2A, 99, 25, CE, 94, 77, 77, A1, A4, BE, 99, 60, C1, 57, 8B, 90, B2, F1, 4D, C6, 5C, 0F, DF, CC, D6, FD, 41, A2, 20, BB, 73, 48, 3A, 42, 74, AB, 32, B8, 59, 00, EA, CF, EC, 05, 59, D3, 5B, 00, C2, A1, 9D, B6, 33, A1, AF, 3C, 39, 33, 91, 92, 6F, 49, 43, B8, 95, 5B, C5, AE, 6B, 74, 17, 74, 31, 21, 39, 0A, 27, C4, 2B, 70, 0D, 96, ED, A6, A3, BB, 7F, AC, 29, 89, E1, 82, A0, 23, 13, 28, 5A, A9, 15, 9E, 44, 07, E7, E4, FE, 35, 89, FA, 88, 33, FB, E0, E2, 01
Hue Adjustmen = 0
Noise Reduction = OFF 
0097 = 30, 32, 30, 37, 01, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 88, A6, DA, B4, 1E, 31, E0, C2, EF, 2B, 88, D9, 90, 46, 74, FB, FC, A3, 1A, D4, 77, FD, B1, 4A, 82, C2, 0F, 64, 96, 44, AB, CF, E4, F3, 5A, 5D, 8C, 10, C6, 93, 45, EF, B3, 85, 27, D9, D4, 96, 9B, 87, 3E, 11, C5, D6, 33, 89, 3F, 0E, 56, 30, DA, D9, 96, 79, 82, EF, 3F, BA, 3C, D3, AC, 02, 81, 2E, AD, 8D, 42, 07, 17, 73, E2, 95, 05, 3C, F0, C9, 45, D1, 1F, A6, 49, 05, 08, B4, 2B, 4D, A6, 55, E9, 02, CA, DB, DF, 67, BA, 40, D4, C6, 18, 00, 07, 83, E8, 6C, AD, 92, A1, 23, B9, B1, A1, C5, F9, 41, 29, DA, 8E, 8F, 55, 3F, 00, 4A, 19, F4, 0A, 00, 3A, 5C, 27, EB, 10, E5, 66, 89, 6E, 3A, 7B, 38, 38, E6, B2, BA, 67, DE, D3, B2, 50, 93, 6C, 37, 1B, F4, A6, E4, BA, 19, 78, C9, 1F, 53, 58, AB, 4F, B1, F8, 15, A3, 88, 14, 5B, 2B, 68, 3E, AC, 60, 45, 06, B8, 23, E9, 4D, 9A, 83, 39, 66, 25, 5D, 14, 0A, 80, C1, 49, B7, AC, DA, E8, 22, 1A, 2C, 4E, 84, B4, 8F, 93, AE, 31, FA, D7, 62, C5, DE, 3F, 8C, 6C, DB, ED, 3F, 11, 4B, 99, E8, AB, 0F, FF, 6E, 7D, AF, 88, 3E, CF, 42, 86, 34, C3, 8D, A1, C9, EE, 38, E7, E6, 0A, 76, 20, 3B, 3D, 16, C2, F3, BF, E4, BB, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 67, 64, 7E, B5, 09, 7A, 09, 2C, 7A, 60, 63, 81, BC, 6C, 95, 06, CF, 9C, 86, 8D, B1, F2, 50, CB, 63, 18, EA, D9, E4, E8, 54, AC, 33, D5, 8A, 68, 5B, 24, 9C, A2, 4B, D4, 76, 37, 0F, 04, 1C, 03, 9F, 9B, 96, 20, 03, D0, E2, 79, 33, 3C, FA, 16, 37, 8C, E6, CA, 46, 06, DD, 57, EB, 1A, 6B, 53, 19, C3, 82, E1, 5D, F6, AC, D2, 6F, 7C, A6, ED, 51, D2, 70, 2B, 03, F8, 0A, 39, 85, EE, 74, 17, D7, B4, AE, C5, F9, 4A, B8, 43, EB, B0, 92, 91, AD, E6, 3C, AF, 3F, EC, B6, 9D, A1, C2, 00, 5B, D3, 68, 1B, E9, D4, DE, 05, 47, A6, 24, BE, 86, 49, CF, 48, 91, BB, EA, A3, 41, FC, D6, CC, 3C, 0F, B6, C7, 4D, F0, B2, 91, 8B, A2, D8, 2A, 99, 25, CE, 94, 77, 77, 94, CC, 2D, 9B, 74, DA, 86, 8B, 93, B2, F1, 4D, C6, 5E, 02, DD, C4, D6, FD, 41, A2, 20, BB, 73, 48, 3A, 49, 75, BE, 24, A7, 47, 04, DC, D4, EB, 14, 6A, C4, 59, 2E, C2, A1, 9D, B6, EE, 30, AD, 64, E6, AD, 91, 92, B0, EB, 43, B8, 4B, F9, C4, AE, B5, D7, 16, 74, EE, 55, 39, E7, F8, D7, 2B, 95, D3, 51, EC, A6, 7C, 80, 7F, 77, F7, 5D, E0, 82, 41, 1B, 12, 28, 5B, 36, 14, 9E, 45, 07, E6, 9E, FE, E8, 8B, FA, 8A, 31, F3, E1, E2, 03, 5A, 97, 3F, 9B, B3, 1C, 1C, FD, 31, 72, D0, 6F, E3, B8, 6A, 58, 65, AE, D5, 33, B7, BE, 0A, E1, DD, EE, 7E, 65, C7, 5C, A7, B1, 81, 8A, 80, C0, 1B, 81, 12, B9, 81, 64, 69, 28, B3, 0B, 7A, 09, BD, 7E, 64, 67, 77, 34, EE, 65
0098 = 30, 32, 30, 31, 7C, 56, 74, B5, 3D, 77, 52, B4, 3B, 5C, 00, AD, 89, 15, BE, 1F, CF, 9C, 86, 8D, B1, F2, 50, CB, 63, 18, EA
009A = 605/100, 605/100
00A2 = 4855719
00A3 = 0
00A5 = 10142
00A6 = 0
Total Number of Shutter Releases for Camera = 10142
00A8 = 30, 31, 30, 31, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00
Image optimisation = NORMAL 
Saturation = AUTO 
00B0 = 30, 31, 30, 30, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00, 00
00B1 = 0


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Wow!!!*



Formula4Fish said:


> I didn't do much "research" Rod. All I did was right-click on one of your pictures and look at the EXIF info that is embedded in it, using a free program called Opanda IExif.
> 
> Here's what the EXIF info looks like, from the last photo you posted:
> 
> ...


 Dang!!! I see it all now! Tips from 2coolers are the best! I sure thank ya again I think I can use some of that! TAKE CARE....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Dannnng..... impressive indeed!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

